# hello :)



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

heya im leigh, and im a newbie  so please be nice, x 
i have 2 male mice at the moment one called rusty and the other is smokey. they are getting on fine even though im constantly being told that they shouldnt be lol. ive had them for around 5+ months now and i love them to bits and couldnt be without them. ive joined the forum to get to know a few other people that are into mice and hope to pick up a bit of info along the way as not many resources avaliable in my local area and every website u go on has a different opinion. so im all ears 

btw this is them 
smokey









rusty









so there u go, thats my boys, hope u like 

x x leigh x x


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya..............


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Hiya and Welcome....Such lovely mice


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Hiya , ( Mr Me here from AAM ).

Glad you joined and who ever said they shouldnt be together needs to get a brain check 

I had a group of 4 brothers living quite happily together until i had to split them up, They didnt start fighting until i split them into pairs.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome, I'm sure you will find everything you need to know  
Your Smokey looks just like Pudding who is dad to the boys I have up for rehome who you have asked about


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*waves*


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------

